# Kastanie Corns...



## Marcin_K (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello

Anyone have any ideas what's is it a kastanie corns ? New type anery or maybe you have any other ideas.Write me your opinions ,too many people dispute about this morph and havr difference opinions. 
I looking for contacts with keeper of these morphs .
Whats new interesing combos can I make with Kastanie and Mandarin , I have both this morph...


----------



## Marcin_K (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

From VMSHerp.. 



 *Kastanie * Genotype: kkkk
The Kastanie mutation was discovered by German breeders, and proven a simple recessive trait. Subsequently, it was discovered to be present in American collections as well, mostly associated with a common line of "Rosy Bloodreds" widely marketed in America. It shows remarkable similarities to some Caramels, both in the adult coloration and in the similarly dark (almost Anerythristic looking) hatchlings. 

Albino specimens have already been produced in Germany and marketed under the name *Mandarin*, although they bear no resemblance to the Ratsnake of the same name....


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

^^^^^
That's what I was about to say! Glad to see you're working hard then darling!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hang on, so you have some of the rarest morphs going, and you dont know anything about them??
sweet, where did you get them from lol.. i am very interesed in mandarins.


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

vetdebbie said:


> ^^^^^
> That's what I was about to say! Glad to see you're working hard then darling!!


Caught out by the wife... Damn lol.
I'd like some kastanie but I'm afraid they are far too expensive


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Marcin_K said:


>


The above example is a amel.So not a chestnut.The amel chestnut is a mandarin.

Below is web info.




















This Morph is a byproduct, and was first discovered in 2001 by a breeding of 2 Classic or Normal Corn Snakes in Germany. A Biology teacher (Hans Otto Silinsky) found 2 animals which already had unusual and remarkable Orangey Black Ventral ( Belly ) markings. Whether these 2 examples were related, is not known.
These 2 Snakes were then paired with each other, and 4 different coloured Snakes hatched from the eggs. 2 of which were very unusual, at first they were called Bubblegum. Today we know it was the first amelanistic Kastanie (Mandarin). In the same clutch as the first Mandarins were 3 other Morphs: Sunglow, Kastanie (Chestnut) and Classics or Normals. The first Male Mandarin (he was called Mike) was crossed again with his mother, this produced even more Mandarins but also the 3 other Morphs were in the clutch. A breeding test with 2 of the Mandarins produced, in the F3 generation, the first all Mandarin clutch.

The interest was focused at first on the amazingly Orange coloured Mandarins. The Biology teacher, who knew his Mendels Law of Genetics, realised straight away that the Mandarin gen was recessive. Today though it has been proven that Mandarin is the responsible gene, it is the Kastanie (Chestnut) gene. A Mandarin is a combination of the Kastanie and Amelanistic gene; you could say a Kastanien Snow.

*Appearance:* 
Kastanie hatchlings look like Anerythristics when just hatched. They appear to be gray and white culminating in pure black and white coloring. Even after the first sheds a huge difference in the colour is visible. The older the snakes are, the more the colour fades and loses ist stunning contrast. The snakes look at best at about 1 year old.

*Inheritance:* 
The test pairings between 2006 and 2008 have proved that a Mandarin is an Amelanistic Morph, which shows up thanks to an unknown gene mutation. It is not a coincidental Morph, it can be reproduced, which makes it a recessive gene. Not only by the pairing of the Mandarin relatives, also by a pairing of the Amelanistic relatives (Sunglows), there were Mandarins in the F2 generation. 
A selectively bred Amelanistic Morph can also be crossed out, because the Parents were both Classic, or Normal Corns, and the colour has been passed from generation to generation, even through heterozygote animals. It is definitely a separate gene for itself.
A theory that has also been proven through test pairing is that Mandarins are the Amelanistic form of an unknown gene mutation. This unknown gene mutation is now known as Kastanie (English Chestnut). The Chestnut coloured animals from where it all started are genetically speaking, just as interesting as the Mandarins. They also change their colour after the first shed. After the hatch they look like Anerythristics, after the first few sheds they become a Chestnut colour.

*Interesting update:*
The Kastanie gene has also awoken the interest of some American breeders in 2007. A remarkable resemblance to Rosy Bloods was noticed while comparing them. Kastanie, known as Chestnut in America, has probably been bred there for quite a while. Don Soderberg has been selling Rosy Bloods for a long time, without knowing that they are probably a combination of Bloodred and Kastanie. The Rosy Blood line has been proven to come from Wild caught Snakes from the region of the Florida Keys (Rosaceas). If both lines (American and European) are identical then that is the end of the discussion about Kastanie being Hybrids. Test breeding in Europe would quash the final arguments for non believers. This of course does not prove that all Rosy Bloods carry the Kastanie gene. It is possible, knowing the large Variations in some Phenotypes that a number of Rosy Blood variations, but even not all, are caused by the Kastanie gene, which means not all will be carrying the gene. Time will tell.

Mandarin _( Amelanistic Kastanie )_


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

more pics here:

Kastanie - Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum • Kastanie cornsnake
Mandarin - Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum • Mandarin cornsnake

:2thumb:


----------

